# Hope chest build



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

So I'm about to start a new paying job!!! here are the pics so far my basic design... It will probably change a little bit as I go and It isn't to scale the dutchmans won't be that big and guady,probably not as many either... I won't actually know till I get that far. And the other is the down!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

By the way the corners are going to have black angle iron on them. That bow you see on top is where the girls name will be inlayed. I will start milling tomorrow and I'm going to try and get this one done much quicker than the lamp. and with that guys I think I am going to bed. See yall later


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Yea cool!!!! Done with one and on to the next. 
I like it. How big will it be? I kind of like the wing it approach. That way they can't say......well I thought it was going to be like this or that. Lol
Can't wait to see what materials you'll be using.
Oh!!!! And what's the cash pic? Is that down payment?


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Yea cool!!!! Done with one and on to the next.
> I like it. How big will it be? I kind of like the wing it approach. That way they can't say......well I thought it was going to be like this or that. Lol
> Can't wait to see what materials you'll be using.
> Oh!!!! And what's the cash pic? Is that down payment?


it will be 2 foot by 4 foot by 2ft deep and they wanted a cedar chest so most of it will be cedar. and yeah thats the down cool huh!!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Tommie Hockett said:


> it will be 2 foot by 4 foot by 2ft deep and they wanted a cedar chest so most of it will be cedar. and yeah thats the down cool huh!!


Very cool!!!! I'm really glad for you. Seriously!!! 
Getting paid for doing what you love to do can and is rewarding, as long as you don't get overwhelmed by it and have fun.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Tommy

We seem to be walking the same road right now.:thumbsup:


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Way to go Tommie! Have fun!


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

So. Guess what how much I got milled today.... 1 stinking board lol. I got out there (it's a thirty minute drive from my house to my parents place) And I realized that I left my mill guide at home, grabbed the saw but no mill:thumbdown:. I then turned back around drove 30 minutes back to town grabbed the guide and drove 30 more minutes back to the country... Went looking out in the pasture for dead cedars... Guess what all we have is a few very small ones that are dead and all the rest are still living... I called the customer and told him about my predicament and he said that I was free to use whatever wood I wanted too (one of the only good thing's that happened today:thumbsup. I went back out to the pasture found several decent sized dead piss elms. I cut down the largest one got all the quarter rounds cut off. Then several teeth on my ripping chain came off...??? Luckily I have a spare. went back out to get some actual milling done I got one board done and then the bottom fell out, It has been raining ever since. Another good thing that happened today is I found out that one of my dad's friends has a kiln that he said I can use whenever I want to!!! Sorry for the essay guys lol. It's all good I have till April 6th to get this done.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

WillemJM said:


> Tommy
> 
> We seem to be walking the same road right now.:thumbsup:


Right on bud feel free to share your progress as it comes along :thumbsup:


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Man! Tough luck bud. It's good to hear you're pushing on with the project. What do you mean by piss elm? That's a new term for me, lol.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

rayking49 said:


> Man! Tough luck bud. It's good to hear you're pushing on with the project. What do you mean by piss elm? That's a new term for me, lol.


Maybe its the elm tree he use to piss on when he was growing up? Laughing!!!!! Could you imagine?


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

lol I am so sorry. I didn't even think when I typed that. It is regular elm, but we call it that because when you burn it in your fireplace it smells like someone peed on the fire:laughing:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Tommie Hockett said:


> lol I am so sorry. I didn't even think when I typed that. It is regular elm, but we call it that because when you burn it in your fireplace it smells like someone peed on the fire:laughing:


That's funny!!!! 
I had cut a tree down in my boss's yard one day to make candle holders for my wedding and when I was drilling the holes for the candles, it smelled like sewage. Lol he had a septic. So be cautious on where you get your wood from.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Just got here, missed the invite to the party 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Ok I'm up to speed

Designed and some $$ up front

Go cut cedar but could not see da cedar

Got ok to wing it

Oh forgot saw guide, chain lose teeth, get spare few hassles and now ready for next instalment when it stops raining. 

Oh did I ever suggest you could move to Australia. 

Just I case you missed it - ever thought of moving to Australia. Mate I should get another record lol

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yep, just waiting on another installment. LOL


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm working on it yall. I am still milling and drying right at the moment. I should be able to start this weekend. I have some in the kiln at my dad's friend's house it should be down to acceptable mc Thursday. However I wont be able to pick it up till Friday. He is doing the wood for this project for free and if I'm happy with it he is going to charge me a small fee.:thumbsup:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Tommie Hockett said:


> I'm working on it yall. I am still milling and drying right at the moment. I should be able to start this weekend. I have some in the kiln at my dad's friend's house it should be down to acceptable mc Thursday. However I wont be able to pick it up till Friday. He is doing the wood for this project for free and if I'm happy with it he is going to charge me a small fee.:thumbsup:


Sounds like a fine arrangement. Can't wait to see some boards together.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Ok guys I'm sorry I have been neglecting my thread. I have a few pictures that I need to post. As usual s#@t has happened. First I was sick for quite awhile I think the flu and my table saw motor broke down. They are having layoffs of salaried employees were I work it hasn't hit me yet, but the guy that was buying the hope chest was a salaried employee. He got the axe yesterday. I called him this morning and we talked for awhile. He and his wife decided that since he is having to look for a new job, and he has another baby on the way he should back up on the hope chest. No hard feelings but now I'm going to go ahead and finish building it and see if I can sell it and I can build it my own way now. sorry for the long winded post.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

We sometimes like a windy day Tommie . (Long winded story)

Keep the threads and posts coming. Can't wait to see your chest, hope chest that is.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> We sometimes like a windy day Tommie . (Long winded story)
> 
> Keep the threads and posts coming. Can't wait to see your chest, hope chest that is.


Well I can post a pic of both if you like lmao how ya been budaint heard from ya in awhile


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Hey sorry to hear Tommie. 
But like you said, finish the build as planned and sell it, or keep for your new place. 
Thanks for the update. I was wondering about it.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Tommie Hockett said:


> Well I can post a pic of both if you like lmao how ya been budaint heard from ya in awhile


Bit like you - life has been all over the show lately. Not really spending anytime on new threads just trying to keep upto date with o es I. Already subscribed to.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yep, lets see a pic Tommie!


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Ok I will post a few tomorrow:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey, You're in Gainseville, I am in Pottsboro!, Gotta head over to my side of town one of these days.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

oldmacnut said:


> Hey, You're in Gainseville, I am in Pottsboro!, Gotta head over to my side of town one of these days.


Lol yeah I know I was just talking to hayes today and told him that all of us were gonna have to get together one day I told him that you and bonanza35. Also lived in the general vicinity hayes lives down in austin but not to bad pm me and we will see about when to get together


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Tommie Hockett said:


> Ok I will post a few tomorrow:thumbsup:


Is it tomorrow yet


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Tommie Hockett said:


> Lol yeah I know I was just talking to hayes today and told him that all of us were gonna have to get together one day I told him that you and bonanza35. Also lived in the general vicinity hayes lives down in austin but not to bad pm me and we will see about when to get together



Can do. I can clean my shop up and wife and I can host a "shop day" over the course of a weekend. Shop is 30x38 so there is plenty of room.

I havent done any work in the past 2 months, so hosting something would be pretty cool.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Just checking in to see if I have missed any progress.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

DaveTTC said:


> Just checking in to see if I have missed any progress.


Yea no doubt Dave. 
Would be nice to see something.


----------



## hays0369 (May 3, 2011)

Tommie Hockett said:


> Lol yeah I know I was just talking to hayes today and told him that all of us were gonna have to get together one day I told him that you and bonanza35. Also lived in the general vicinity hayes lives down in austin but not to bad pm me and we will see about when to get together


 
I'm down with that! I live about 3-4 hours away from you guys but with as much advance notice as possible I could most likely pull it off.

Hays


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Yea no doubt Dave.
> Would be nice to see something.


allright yall I am sorry. I just aint really feeling this build maybe I will pick it back up later. I don't know I really didn't want to build it in the first place but the money was good well until he got laid off. so I'm sorry I wasted yall's time but I will get back out there tomorrow and post pics of what ever it is that I do. I really am sorry yall but if yall see this thread pop back up it means I got back to it and the first post will be pictures lol


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

btw hayes and oldmacnut I sent yall both a pm


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Have you go any other builds going Tommie? I don't get on as much ATM so if you let me know what to look for I'll go subscribe.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Have you go any other builds going Tommie? I don't get on as much ATM so if you let me know what to look for I'll go subscribe.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


I'm gonna post one tomorrow look for live edge elm I decided to throw together just a quick little project to get me back out to the shop and msg me when you get home and tell me about your trip


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

I'm home now. Got home 7:30 am Wednesday morning. Look what I found down the creek today. 











For the sake of you guys who hav not moved onto simple measurements I turned my square upside down. 

It is River Red Gum

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Ok here is the lot











Just a bit of burl lying on the ground.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I am really sorry to hear about the guy losing his job and canceling the chest. That's not fun for either of you. :thumbdown:

I think you're taking the right path in building it anyway. If nothing else, it will give you lots of great practice. :thumbsup:


----------

